# BunnyRabbitToys Giveaway!



## Admin (Dec 30, 2013)

To help kick off the New Year, BunnyRabbitToys has donated three great prizes to be given away to one lucky winner here on site.

​
*Prizes:*

1. (1) Hay Feeder
2. (1) Bunny Toss Toy
3. (1) Jumping Bunny Pin

*Rules & Entry:*

In order to join you must complete one of the following and post to this thread with which you have done.

1. Like RabbitsOnline on Facebook.
2. Follow RabbitsOnline on Twitter.
3. Sign up, or be a Supporting Member.
4. Post this contest to another site (no spamming guys).
5. Sign up for our Newsletter. 

*Drawing:*

This thread will close the night of January 28th with a drawing on January 29th.

The winner (1) will have 24 hours to contact me via private message here on site with their shipping information. If that winner does not claim within 24 hours a new winner will be chosen.

Thanks to BunnyRabbitToys for this great donation!

_No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to Entries must be received by January 29th, 2013. Void where prohibited._


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow, sweet! I don't really need any of the prizes (and am trying to reign in my pack-rat tendencies), so I'll refrain from entering to let those who would put stuff to good use have a better shot 

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## maidance (Dec 30, 2013)

I've liked on Facebook and followed on twitter. These looks like great prizes!!! Can't wait ^_^ (is this how you enter the contest? I hope so!)


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 30, 2013)

I have the page liked on Facebook and I get the newsletter (at least I am pretty sure I do).


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 30, 2013)

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Dec 30, 2013)

Liked on Facebook


----------



## Aubrisita (Dec 30, 2013)

Liked on Facebook also. Awesome prizes!


----------



## kisha.princess (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm a member on here  and I liked it on Facebook


----------



## aozora (Dec 31, 2013)

Signed up for the newsletter!


----------



## kmaben (Dec 31, 2013)

Liked on facebook and a supporting member.


----------



## Shmoo06 (Dec 31, 2013)

omg that hay feeder would be AMAZING. 

I liked on facebook, followed on twitter, and signed up for the newsletter. :biggrin2:


----------



## Milyvan (Dec 31, 2013)

I subscribed because I love my fuzzy girl. I "Liked" on FaceBook because I'm learning bunnies rock! I'd love to win this cool prize for my lady "Dusty" but I'm already a winner as she gives me so much love.


Tacky? Yes. True? Yes.


----------



## Kimberly09 (Dec 31, 2013)

Liked on Facebook! 

Gotta say, these are awesome prizes!


----------



## Kimberlion (Dec 31, 2013)

I liked the Facebook page! :happybunny:


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 1, 2014)

I´ve liked on Facebook, I´ve posted the competition on there as well, I´ve signed up for the newsletter and I´ve become a supporting member...wow, I would have done the Twitter thing as well but I can´t remember my password it´s so long since I´ve been on there :biggrin2:


----------



## pani (Jan 1, 2014)

Supporting member, followed on Twitter, liked on Facebook, and signed up for the newsletter. 

:wiggle

Can prizes be sent internationally?


----------



## Milyvan (Jan 1, 2014)

Milyvan said:


> I subscribed because I love my fuzzy girl. I "Liked" on FaceBook because I'm learning bunnies rock! I'd love to win this cool prize for my lady "Dusty" but I'm already a winner as she gives me so much love.
> 
> 
> Tacky? Yes. True? Yes.



I hope posting again won't negate me....I already subscribe and in no way wish to join twitter nor google. As I stated, I already subscribed and have shared your site via private e-mail. Does that count for a second entry? If not, please keep my original?

I'm near receiving a white/silver lop named Lillith. I spend 80-90% of my time with beloved Dusty but I went out for New Years and despite knowing she had food, toys room to run, & treats I'd hidden about the room so she'd have something to do, felt bad about leaving her alone. (I know I don't like being forcibly isolated!) 

A lady placed a lop on craigslist (under free....) and she sounds lovely (& the lady sounds nice, too.  ) She's responded she thinks it sounds perfect, also. I say this as this would truly help if I do end up with 2 lovely girls!

Thanks for the site, the information, and letting me know I'm not nutty just because I've fallen in love with a lagomorph!


----------



## Kittiebot (Jan 2, 2014)

Liked on facebook, yay!


----------



## kinui (Jan 2, 2014)

Liked on facebook! That hay feeder is gorgeous.


----------



## megg (Jan 2, 2014)

Signed up for the newsletter


----------



## bunnyboobandit (Jan 2, 2014)

Liked on Facebook 
What if our name on Facebook is different than our name on this app?


----------



## patch-n-oreo (Jan 2, 2014)

Liked on Facebook
Followed on twitter
And I signed up for news letter.


----------



## patch-n-oreo (Jan 2, 2014)

My name on face book is different from on here too...


----------



## Plymothian_Sophie (Jan 2, 2014)

Liked on Facebook, followed on twitter although both of my names are different to what they are on here? What happens about that? :s


----------



## mckennab (Jan 2, 2014)

:mrsthumper:
Like in Facebook and have app downloaded and subscribed to newsletter


----------



## rhianna (Jan 2, 2014)

Liked on facebook, followed on twitter, and signed up for the newsletter :biggrin:


----------



## catzeyezuk (Jan 2, 2014)

Liked on Facebook (Carla Denton) and followed on Twitter  cute prizes, good luck everyone!


----------



## BunMomma (Jan 2, 2014)

I am now following rabbits online on twitter


----------



## carole (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm following on twitter @carolebobarole


----------



## BunMomma (Jan 2, 2014)

I am also linked to getting the newsletter! &#128048;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## bunniesohmy (Jan 2, 2014)

My bunnies would appreciate some gifts! I liked Rabbits Online on Facebook


----------



## Michelledickerhoff (Jan 2, 2014)

I liked on Facebook also! Yay I'm so excited


----------



## princessfional (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello, I liked it on Facebook! :sunshine:


----------



## Marfran (Jan 2, 2014)

Very grateful for this site, everyone was so supportive when Binyum got sick and needed teeth filed down. She is a healthy happy bunny now so very happy to be a supportive member, liked on Facebook page, signed up to follow on twitter and now getting the newsletter. Keep up the good work guys!!


----------



## dayna (Jan 2, 2014)

newsletter


----------



## PaGal (Jan 2, 2014)

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## luvsmallfurries (Jan 2, 2014)

Liked on Facebook
Followed on Twitter (username is FalconGirl66)
Subscribed to the Newsletter.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Ebunn (Jan 2, 2014)

*Liked you on Facebook.

Happy New Year to all you bunny lovers! * :bunny18


----------



## LadySequia (Jan 2, 2014)

Have done all the prerequisites. I so hope I win the hay feeder.... I am so tired of having hay EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## Apebull (Jan 2, 2014)

Liked on Facebook


----------



## lovelops (Jan 2, 2014)

I have liked Rabbits online just now on Facebook! Please enter me!

Vanessa


----------



## thurst29 (Jan 2, 2014)

I liked Rabbits Online in Facebook for the toy giveaway


----------



## MargauxH (Jan 2, 2014)

Liked on Facebook, Followed on twitter and Newsletter


----------



## BlackDove200 (Jan 2, 2014)

Liked on Facebook, followed on Twitter. (twitter handle is @anglcdmn1986 and my real name is Mara).


----------



## FallenRabbit (Jan 2, 2014)

Liked on Facebook!


----------



## 2mindless (Jan 2, 2014)

I have liked the facebook page & I'm a rabbits online member. I would super like to win this package...hopefully it's deliverable to where I live. My lil bun could certainly use some toys & exercise to help with his physio-recovery. He was just barely 2 years old last summer when he broke his hip...I found out after a huge vet expense just to get him looked at that he has a congenital hip deformity. He's also got fragile frame because vet suspects undernourished during fetal development before birth. So, thankfully I got him as a single adult instead of a family for a housepet. He's healthy now...had to recover on his own & I have no experience with rabbit health care despite being a rabbit owner for years. He's always had a spunky, active personality. Very determined; he had to recover on his own cause no one would treat the hip. He's better than good now. But there is nothing to keep him occupied during the long winter months inside in my apt. We can't go out & give the leg a work out til spring. His hip is strong...he has defied veterinary medecine which says he'd have a palsy [parasthesia; collapsible bum/wobbly]. He stands up & pirouettes begging for treats :nod I'd certainly like to reward my lil hero bunny...he's amazing what he went through. It had to have been horrible & he got through it. Momma helped :hugsquish:


----------



## meekobunny (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh wow! This is great! I signed up for the newsletter.


----------



## degrassi (Jan 2, 2014)

Liked on facebook:wiggle


----------



## MBP3 (Jan 2, 2014)

I liked you on facebook. Thanks for letting me know you are on facebook. I will visit the side more frequently now.


----------



## zombiesue (Jan 2, 2014)

liked on FB


----------



## lopmom (Jan 2, 2014)

Liked on Facebook and signed up for newsletter!!! Awesome prizes! Would love to win them!


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Jan 2, 2014)

Liked on Facebook
Receive the newsletter via email
subscribe to forum on my phone


----------



## GreenApple (Jan 2, 2014)

I get the newsletter and I liked the facebook page. Please consider me for the contest. Thanks lots!:bunny18


----------



## Daniela0011 (Jan 2, 2014)

I liked on facebook and its my first time signing up on rabbitonline.net  :bunny18


----------



## lillylangtree (Jan 2, 2014)

_I liked on facebook and also signed up on page as well as Newsletter! Very cute bunny toys!!_


----------



## bunnychild (Jan 2, 2014)

I liked on Facebook and followed on Twitter. Those are really nice prizes.


----------



## Clover Is Love (Jan 2, 2014)

liked on facebook they look great love that bunny feeder


----------



## lozeldatkm (Jan 2, 2014)

I've had the newsletter since I first signed up here.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 2, 2014)

Chrisdoc said:


> I´ve liked on Facebook, I´ve posted the competition on there as well, I´ve signed up for the newsletter and I´ve become a supporting member...wow, I would have done the Twitter thing as well but I can´t remember my password it´s so long since I´ve been on there :biggrin2:



I have now found my password and have also followed on Twitter....full house lol. 

My boys would just love that hay feeder but they´d appreciate any of the prizes :spintongue


----------



## ashlin95 (Jan 2, 2014)

Liked on Facebook already a member receive the newsletter and posted to Facebook! Cant wait to see who wins &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Ant (Jan 2, 2014)

Liked on FB and I'm a supporting member. Nice gifts!


----------



## Morning_Snow (Jan 2, 2014)

Liked on Facebook and signed up for newsletter! Clover and I hope to win!


----------



## ShadowRunner (Jan 2, 2014)

I signed up for the news letter since I don't twitter or facebook.


----------



## ccbunny (Jan 2, 2014)

Subscribed to newsletter; liked on Facebook. Passed along Facebook page to friends. Great prizes! CC and Gus are ready to win


----------



## Anaira (Jan 2, 2014)

Like on facebook, followed on twitter, and signed up for the newsletter; which I had thought I had already signed up form but oh well!


----------



## Jackelope (Jan 2, 2014)

Awesome! What a generous donation! I liked on Facebook. =)


----------



## softbunnies12 (Jan 2, 2014)

Didn't even know about rabbitsonline having a Twitter! Or the mobile app! Downloaded the app, and fallowed on Twitter! This would be very cool to win! I know my little Trixe Pixie Rose would really love all the cool prizes! Thanks!


----------



## annabelle00 (Jan 2, 2014)

Pretty Neat!! Really like the design of that hay rack! Liked on Facebook, following on twitter, posted to my tumblr and pinterest rabbit board and signed up for the newsletter


----------



## sosewmama (Jan 2, 2014)

I love this giveaway! 
I follow, I like, and I receive your letter. 
As well as I shared on my page. Thank you.
https://www.facebook.com/SoSewMama/posts/484764458310944


----------



## daisyandparsley7 (Jan 2, 2014)

Signed up for the newsletter! Awesome prizes!


----------



## njbunny (Jan 2, 2014)

I didn't even think to see if you guys had a facebook page! I liked the FB page and signed up for the newsletter.


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 2, 2014)

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## RebeccaJane (Jan 3, 2014)

Liked on Facebook and followed on Twitter  Got the newsletter as well!


----------



## Arran (Jan 3, 2014)

Cool iv done liked onn Facebook,supported members :group::group:with advice!!!!


----------



## imwillow (Jan 3, 2014)

Hope I win. I have 2 bunnies of my own plus 3 fosters & a chinchilla I am fostering for the rabbit rescue I volunteer at . Yeah we qualify for zoo status


----------



## ashleigheperry (Jan 3, 2014)

I've liked on FB and shared on Tumblr. 
These are beautiful toys. I hope to be able to spoil my Christmas bunny with some treasures. Good luck to all!


----------



## candice136 (Jan 3, 2014)

I have liked the facebook page nice prizes to be won someones rabbit will be a happy bunny


----------



## bunbunmommy (Jan 3, 2014)

I liked on facebook
this would be awesome, i plan on bringing home a new bunny very soon
"David Hasselhop"


----------



## adam1818 (Jan 3, 2014)

bunny rabbits OMG when it comes it comes to those little fellas i cant walk away.ive not got a rabbit but my sister has but i like playing with it.i once had a rabbit called destiny but unfortunatly it died, and now its under the decking.me and my sister used to make foods for it. I really love rabbits and they are the only animal that i connect with.


----------



## Bindi (Jan 3, 2014)

I liked on Facebook


----------



## Tauntz (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm signed up for the newsletter & I did send a check during last year's drive for supporting memberships around the middle of 2013. Hopefully one of these puts me into the contest for the wonderful prizes! Thank you, BunnyRabbitToys for donating the prizes! I know somebunny(s) are going to love those prizes! Good luck, everybun!


----------



## carriedaisy (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm a fan on Facebook and signed up for the newsletter. Thanks!


----------



## chloefpuff (Jan 3, 2014)

Liked on Facebook.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 3, 2014)

I like on FB and i'm might be following on Twitter


----------



## neonangel (Jan 3, 2014)

Liked on Facebook, followed on twitter, and subscribed to the monthly newsletter!


----------



## Channahs (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for the opportunity and the wonderful donations! Robbie and Bun Jovi will be moving into their first new house on February 9th (closing date) and Bun Jovi is getting her very own bedroom! This would be a wonderful housewarming gift for her, but even if she doesn't win, her Nonny is going to see that the bunny lair is fully decked. 

I did everything: Liked on Facebook - Twitter - Reposted to my Facebook Wall, and signed up for the Newsletter. :bunny24


----------



## Rescue Momma (Jan 3, 2014)

I liked it on Facebook :bunny22:
Thanks for including me:happybunny::clapping:


----------



## Merry_banner (Jan 3, 2014)

Merry & Banner have liked you on Facebook  I'm sure the new foster coming home in two weeks would as well!


----------



## petkeeper (Jan 3, 2014)

Signed up for the newletter.


----------



## ellonagonchuk (Jan 4, 2014)

i signed up to RabbitsOnline and liked on facebook!!


----------



## np (Jan 4, 2014)

Liked on Facebook and Twitter, thanks!


----------



## np (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks!!


----------



## judydh (Jan 4, 2014)

Just followed you on Twitter and initialized my RabbitsOnline app.


----------



## mkirkle (Jan 4, 2014)

Liked on Facebook and signed onto Twitter


----------



## Kaley-Truffles (Jan 4, 2014)

Liked on Facebook! Recently discovered this page and it's really interesting as a bunny lover and owner!


----------



## kaylalovesrooroo (Jan 5, 2014)

Liked on Facebook


----------



## MichaelBelle (Jan 5, 2014)

I have followed on Twitter and liked on Facebook.


----------



## TinksMama (Jan 6, 2014)

Liked on Facebook and signed up for the newsletter.


----------



## LadyAnanke (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you so much for the giveaway  I'm a new bunny slave, and would love a chance to enter 

I have Liked on FB, Followed on Twitter, Shared giveaway  :hugsquish:
Goodluck to all


----------



## aj82 (Jan 6, 2014)

I have signed up for the newsletter x


----------



## Devi (Jan 7, 2014)

Liked on Facebook, and signed up for the newsletter, followed on Twitter


----------



## MashedCarrot (Jan 9, 2014)

Plussed and shared to Google plus.


----------



## Rutherford2942 (Jan 10, 2014)

I liked it on Facebook


----------



## jaffa-cake (Jan 10, 2014)

I liked your Facebook page and I am now a member!!!


----------



## pepsipooper (Jan 11, 2014)

Like page on facebook


----------



## Issabella (Jan 12, 2014)

I have subscribed by email. Great prizes! Good luck to all!


----------



## Luluthebunny (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm a member and I signed up for the newsletter


----------



## Phonetic Diabetic (Jan 13, 2014)

Done and done, thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## GoldEmpress (Jan 14, 2014)

Like RabbitsOnline Facebook
:bunny17::bunnyangel2::anotherbun:bunnyheart


----------



## Tasha93x (Jan 15, 2014)

Liked on Facebook and followed on Twitter


----------



## slempitsky03 (Jan 15, 2014)

Joined on Facebook my mini lop buttercup would love some new toys!


----------



## slempitsky03 (Jan 15, 2014)

Joined on Facebook


----------



## Sweetloaf (Jan 15, 2014)

Joined on Facebook, Twitter, signed up for newsletter, and shared a link to the site on Facebook, too!

Hoping to win! I've got 5 rescue bunnies who'd just love these goodies! :bunny22:


----------



## Bunnyistwitch (Jan 15, 2014)

Did All except for two and four! I have two bunnies and they need to be more entertained. Thanks:help


----------



## thublard (Jan 16, 2014)

This is such and awesome giveaway!! 
I have liked this on facebook, signed up to be a member, and signed up for the newsletter! I hope I win! Gunny would love this stuff!


----------



## LemmyBunny (Jan 19, 2014)

signed up:thumbup


----------



## luvthempigs (Jan 20, 2014)

"Liked" on facebook and posting here


----------



## Mama-of-a-mommy-bunny (Jan 21, 2014)

Just joined this community today, looking for tips to keep odor down. Apparently I just need to be more vigilant when it comes to cleaning his cage. :dunno We've had our bunny almost a year; we got him for our little girl last Easter and she LOVES him to bits. I liked your page on Facebook and signed up for the newsletter as well.


----------



## StampyBunny67 (Jan 21, 2014)

I just liked rabbits online on facebook! Such a great contest!:happyrabbit:


----------



## bigears118 (Jan 22, 2014)

:-D This is such a great idea for promotion! I hope it helps!


----------



## bellaterra214 (Jan 24, 2014)

Facebook
Signed up for your newsletter


thank you!


----------



## Tammy B (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi..I am a new bunny owner and i have entered by liking you on facebook and signing up to your forum..

Looking forward to being able to get to know other bun owners.


----------



## Orchid (Jan 25, 2014)

:thumbup


I liked again on Facebook with my new account!


----------



## ljamos (Jan 26, 2014)

Liked on Facebook, followed on Twitter and signed up for newsletter!


----------



## mjpeter (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm a new member and signed up on the forum a couple of days ago!!


----------



## Admin (Jan 27, 2014)

This giveaway will be coming to a close soon, make sure you have entered!


----------



## Plymothian_Sophie (Jan 27, 2014)

Have entered


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 27, 2014)

I have liked on Facebook and I am a member of the forum.


----------



## Nicole2 (Jan 27, 2014)

I liked on facebook


----------



## laura331 (Jan 28, 2014)

liked on facebook, my lil bun would love those. they are so pretty


----------



## Admin (Jan 29, 2014)

I am having camera issues, so I will not be able to post the video of the drawing. 

The winner for today's drawing is Tauntz

If you are Tauntz you have 24 hours to claim your prize!


----------

